# A coulpe of quikies.



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Did a couple of 60min drawings while reading the DE codex. Enjoy.
Baron Sathonyx









Lelith


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Erm... Wow! You got skills, and i love the way you made Lelith! 

+rep!


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

wow dude these are awesome, kinda reminds me of Peter Chungs' work, I really like the way the poses have so much tension in them, sweeet stuff


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! You have some skills! I really like the first one!


----------

